# Asus M2N32-SLI Deluxe + Phenom II?



## PenduLum (11. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal wissen, ob auf mein im Topic genanntes Board ein Phenom II X4 940 passt da auch alle Phenom I unterstützt werden und ich nun etwas unsicher bin.

Wäre nett wenn ich eine schnelle Antwort bekommen würde.

Greeze

Pendu


----------



## Robär (11. Januar 2009)

Nein funktioniert nicht.

Warum schaut eigentlich niemand auf die Asus Support Seite? (siehe Thread "Phenom II auf meinem MB?")


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Ja funktioniert.


 
Jep, geht, kann man sich aber auch denken, da das Board noch nicht so alt ist.



Robär schrieb:


> Warum schaut eigentlich niemand auf die Asus Support Seite?


 
Weil die Seite gefühlte 30 Minuten braucht, bis man was lesen kann.


----------



## Robär (11. Januar 2009)

Hab gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, der Phenom II ist nicht gelistet, sorry! Hatte mich mit dem Chipsatz vertan, ist ja nur der 590 SLI.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


----------



## PenduLum (11. Januar 2009)

Also auf der Asus-Seite hab ich schon geschaut allerdings denke ich mir ma das diese noch NICHT aktuell ist zumindestens nicht für jedes Board.

Weil so gesehen funktioniert ja auch der Phenom I und der hat auch den selben Sockel


----------



## Robär (11. Januar 2009)

Schon möglich oder Asus scheut die Arbeit ein neues Bios zu entwickeln. Um somit eventuell neue Mainboards zu verkaufen.


----------



## Fifadoc (11. Januar 2009)

PenduLum schrieb:


> Weil so gesehen funktioniert ja auch der Phenom I und der hat auch den selben Sockel



Stimmt nicht, der Phenom I ist Sockel AM2/AM2+, dieser hat 940 pins.
Der Phenom II ist eigentlich Sockel AM3. Der hat 938 Pins. 
AMD hat es so konzipiert, dass die AM3 CPUs mit weniger pins noch in Sockel AM2 passen, andersrum geht es nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Januar 2009)

PenduLum schrieb:


> Also auf der Asus-Seite hab ich schon geschaut allerdings denke ich mir ma das diese noch NICHT aktuell ist zumindestens nicht für jedes Board.


 
Das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass die Bios Version, die den Unterstützt, noch entwickelt werden muss.
Einfach mal öfterns reinschauen.
Und wenn es tatsächlich nicht klappen sollte, hat man zumindest die Gewissheit, dass man nicht allzuviel Geld für ein neues Board raushauen muss.



PenduLum schrieb:


> Weil so gesehen funktioniert ja auch der Phenom I und der hat auch den selben Sockel


 
Nicht ganz, aber AM3 CPU passen auch in den AM2+ Sockel.


----------



## riedochs (11. Januar 2009)

Physikalisch passt der PII schon, aber wenn er nicht vom Bios erkannt wird kann es passieren das dein System nicht bootet oder andere komische Dinge tut. Wenn Asus den bisher nicht in der Liste aufführt kann es sein keien Unterstützung für die CPU für das Board in Form eines Biosupdates gegen wird. Du kannst dich an den Asus Support (Wenn man das bei Asus überhaupt so nennen darf) wenden. vielleicht wissen die mehr.


----------



## PenduLum (11. Januar 2009)

Ok gut also wie immer abwarten und Tee trinken ^^

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (8. März 2009)

Alle aktuellen Phenom II Prozessoren laufen ohne offizielle Unterstützung auf dem M2N32-SLI. Meinen X3 710 kann ich sogar mit Standard Vcore und C&Q @3107MHz laufen lassen.

Mehrere Anfragen beim Asus Support durch mich und andere User ergab aber kein Ergebniss und Asus ist nicht gewillt eine BIOS Version für den Phenom II zu bringen.
Im BIOS wird der Prozessor als unbekannte CPU angegeben. Wichtig ist eben, dass die letzte BIOS Version 2101 drauf ist.
[img=http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/656/143331.th.jpg]

@C&Q
[img=http://img518.imageshack.us/img518/1042/143534.th.jpg]


----------



## james07 (8. März 2009)

also das selbe Verhalten wie bei den M2N-SLI Deluxe wo ebenfalls letzte Bios drauf sein muß um den zum laufen zubewegen jedoch als unbekannter CPU angegeben wird.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (13. März 2009)

Asus hat BIOS Version 2101 vom Server genommen. Wer diese Version braucht einfach eine PN mit E-Mail an mich und ich maile euch die Version.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

Robär schrieb:


> Warum schaut eigentlich niemand auf die Asus Support Seite?


Weil man da nicht so einfach die CPU Support Page findet, die ist recht gut versteckt...

Und nein, so wirklich tuts dieses Board nicht unterstützen, laufen könnte er aber, allerdings nur mit verringertem Takt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Und nein, so wirklich tuts dieses Board nicht unterstützen, laufen könnte er aber, allerdings nur mit verringertem Takt.


 
Was für mich ganz klar bedeutet, dass das Mainboard dann nur noch als Übergang zum neuen Board genutzt werden sollte.
Oder gleich Board und CPU kaufen.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (14. März 2009)

So schlimm versteckt ist die CPU- Support Liste nun auch nicht. Viel schlimmer ist es, dass Asus die BIOS Version 2101 die seit August 08 auf deren Server war im März 09 vom Server genommen hat, damit der Phenom II nicht darauf läuft. Somit hat Asus bei mir mal so richtig verloren und ich werde wohl jedes Asus Produkt meiden und oder auch keine Asus Produkte mehr vorschlagen.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (17. März 2009)

Ich bin einfach neugierig und wage den Versuch und flashe BIOS Version 2205.

*BIOS 2205 erkennt AM3 CPU*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Natürlich habe ich unter Windows das BIOS aktualisiert


----------



## Robär (17. März 2009)

Könntest du das Bild bitte nochmal im Forum hochladen, ansonsten gestaltet es sich leider etwas schwierig was zu erkennen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. März 2009)

[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach neugierig und wage den Versuch und flashe BIOS Version 2205.
> 
> *BIOS 2205 erkennt AM3 CPU*
> [URL]http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/7395/211506.th.jpg [/URL]


 
Die grüne Schrift ist größer als das Bild selbst. 

http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=211506.jpg


[TLR]Snoopy schrieb:


> Natürlich habe ich unter Windows das BIOS aktualisiert


 
Wie auch sonst, alles andere funktioniert ja nie richtig.


----------



## [TLR]Snoopy (18. März 2009)

Bild neu hoch geladen. In allen anderen Foren die ich so kenne passt der Link, aber nur hier wird nie ein Bild angezeigt und eben auf so eine extrem kleine Größe dargestellt.

Flashen unter Windows ist doch oft ein Thema und viele sagen immer ja nicht unter Windows das BIOS aktualisieren. Ich habe die letzen 4 Jahre nie eine BIOS Version unter DOS (dieser alte Schrott ) aktualisiert.

http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/7395/211506.jpg


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

Bei allen anderen FOren sind auch Bild-Links zu fremden Seiten nicht deaktiviert


----------



## dmascher (21. März 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir auch den Phenom II 720 BE auf das Bord gepackt. Leider habe ich ziemliche Temperaturprobleme. Unter Windows ohne das irgendein Program läuft sind es um die 62 Grad! mit dem Boxed Lüfter. Das Gehäuse ist gut belüftet. Wo kann das Problem sein? Kann etwas falsch eingestellt sein? Oder muß ich einen anderen Kühler nehmen? Danke für die Antworten!


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. März 2009)

Kann auch einfach sein, das deiner etwas heißer ist bzw der Sensor im Prozessor etwas wärmer wird.
Ist also nicht unbedingt ein Problem oder sonderlich schlimm.

Kontrollier aber auch mal den Sitz des Lüfters.


----------



## TB-Modder (2. Dezember 2009)

Könnte mir jemand die BIOS Version für das ASUS M2N-SLI geben damit auch Phenom II Prozessoren laufen ?!


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2009)

ASUSTeK Computer Inc.-Support-


----------

